# Wlan Repeater mit LAN-Anschluss?



## matte1987 (12. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

Mein Router (Fritzbox 7390) Steht im Schlafzimmer, dessen WLAN-Signal reicht bis ins Wohnzimmer, aber nicht auf den Balkon. 
Im Wohnzimmer steht mein AVR, welcher nur einen LAN-Anschluss hat. Ich bin jetzt also auf der Suche nach *EINEM* Gerät, welches mir über WLAN eine Verbindung zu meiner Fritzbox herstellt. Dieses Gerät soll dann zeitgleich als Repeater dienen, um aufm Balkon WLAN zu haben und ich möchte den AVR mit nem Netzwerkkabel mit diesem Gerät verbinden umd Internetradio und Airplay nutzen zu können!

Hoffe, ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt.. 

hab jetzt das gefunden:

http://www.amazon.de/Netgear-Universal-Wireless-WN2000RPT-Repeater/dp/B003JHQ3ZW/

Laut diesem Datenblatt müsste das ja funktionieren, oder?

Was würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Grüße Mathias


----------



## Omen_IT (12. März 2013)

Ich habe den Orginalen von AVM mit ner 7390 am laufen 
Bin sehr zufrieden ! LAN habe ich nicht am laufen aber dieses Unterstütz dies auch 

AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 300E: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## matte1987 (12. März 2013)

Ich hab jetzt den von mir genannten bestellt, nachdem ich bei Netgear einfach mal angerufen hab. Die Dame meinte, dass das Gerät genau diese Funktionen beherscht. 
Bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich das alles zum laufen bekomme...


----------



## master.of.war (13. März 2013)

Hi,

evtl. kannst du ja bescheid sagen ob das alles klappt. Nach sowas ähnlichem schaue ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit 

MfG


----------



## matte1987 (15. März 2013)

So, hab gestern Abend mal versucht, das ganze zu Installieren, aber es klappt noch nicht so recht! 
Ich krieg zwar die Verbindung hin, der Repeater zeigt mir auch dauerhaft ne sehr gute Verbindung an. Kann mich auch mitm Handy am Repeater einklinken, Zeitgleich mit meinem AVR über LAN, als schonmal gut, dass das wirklich beides zeitgleich geht 
Mein problem ist jedoch, wenn ich das Ding eingerichtet hab, und in meinem AVR auf Internetradio geh, startet das zwar sofort, aber nach ca. 15 Sekunden bricht die Verbindung wieder ab! Ab da komm ich dann auch mit dem Handy nicht mehr ins Internet! Jemand ne Ahnung woran das Liegt? Der Repeater ist bei meiner Fritzbox bei WDS eingetragen... Wlan-Verbindung ist über WPA2 verschlüsselt, gesendet wird nur über 2,4GHz - 5GHz hab ich deaktiviert...

Bin ehrlich gesagt bisschen Ratlos 

€: Ich sollte noch dazusagen, dass die Musik nach einiger Zeit wieder automatisch beginnt, also die Verbindung dann wieder einwandfrei läuft. Nach 15 Sekunden ist dann wieder schluss....


----------



## matte1987 (18. März 2013)

master.of.war schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> evtl. kannst du ja bescheid sagen ob das alles klappt. Nach sowas ähnlichem schaue ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit
> 
> MfG


 
Ich hab mich gestern nochmal mit dem Gerät gespielt und mittlerweile läuft auch alles ohne Probleme! Das Problem lag an der Verschlüsselung der W-Lan Verbindung. Vorher hatte ich nur WPA2 eingestellt. 
Nachdem ich im Router die Verschlüsselung auf WPA2/WPA umgestellt hatte, hab ich den Repeater neue konfiguriert und seit dem bleibt die Verbindung bestehen! 

Mir wurde zwar eine Meldung beim Repeater gebracht, dass mit dieser Verschlüsselung der N-Standard nicht funktioniere, aber für Musikstreaming und bisschen surfen mit nem Smartphone oder Notebook reicht die Bandbreite absolut aus!

Vl hilft dir das ja weiter! 

Grüße Mathias


----------



## master.of.war (18. März 2013)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung


----------

